

New book. Gray Hat Python: Python Programming for Hackers and Reverse Engineers - wyclif
http://oreilly.com/catalog/9781593271923/

======
plesn
Do you have any comments on it (or is it still a preorder)? I see we can't
even have a peek on the table of contents.

By the way, HN, what would be your advise for a good technical book on
"cracking". I mean, not a collection of ad-hoc recepies, but some generic
knowledge, however something where you don't hesitate to open your
gdb/wireshark/etc.. : for example I remember I enjoyed reading
<http://insecure.org/stf/smashstack.html> a long time ago.

~~~
j2d2
I would get under the hood of metasploit and see where that takes you. Or read
the old phracks. Even four years ago phrack was talking about inserting kernel
modules without root perms. Neat stuff!

~~~
tptacek
Permit me to geek out for a moment and point out that this trick goes back
more than 10 years:

<http://bit.ly/1kQu07>

What's more, in 1996:

* amodload worked under the (then) closed-sourced SunOS

* it was written in SPARC assembly

* it shimmed its own kernel module loader through devkmem

It's basically the first real Unix virus. What's depressing is that almost
everything it did was pedestrian for virus authors 5 years prior to it.

~~~
j2d2
Great link! Thanks!

------
bcl
Darn. Its not available in safaribooks.com yet either. It looks interesting,
but I'd like to get a look at it before buying.

------
jobeirne
Looks as though there are many Windows specific chapters and not-so-many *nix
chapters.

~~~
tptacek
The state of the art in reversing is more advanced on Win32 than under Unix.
Pretty much the only reason a normal person would break out assembly under
Unix is if they're a toolchain developer, whereas direct x86 programming is
part of Win32's cultural heritage.

